# Froggy's Swamp Juice rules!



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
I just finished testing the foggers for this year's festivities and tried out the Swamp Juice in the Chauvet 1250. I first tried the generic Spirit juice then drained it and loaded up the Swamp Juice. Major difference in output. It's pretty breezy today so I couldn't get an idea of the hang time. Another thing I tested was the 4" perforated drain piping that was shown in a recently posted video. I used a 10' length and blocked one end. The fog came out through the slits as expected, all along the length of the pipe. I plan to test again with frozen water bottles in the pipe. If it works well I may retire the ice chest chillers this year. I didn't get any video this time but will when I test the chilled pipe. More to come...


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing an update to this thread. I'm also using the tubbing and frozen bottles. My fogger however is only 700 watts.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Check my last post in this thread -

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11770&page=4

I'll have a video up tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

This tubing idea has me thinking,seeing as the fog that gets out at the 1st holes is not that heavy....how about running a tube in the center (suspended in the center of a larger tube were the holes are) so that the center tube is used to push the fog to the end of the capped 10' (the inner pipe a little shorter than the outter pipe), then as it works it's way back thru the outter,larger pipe with the holes, you may end having a heavy enough fog
without ice or frozen bottles......??


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The idea behind the chiller DL is not just to make the fog thick but heavy enough to stay close to the ground when it exits... I don't think just giving it extra expansion room like that would cool it off nearly enough to make it hug the ground. I haven't done a lot of this but I think you really need to get that fog as cool as possible for ground fog.

I still can't decide whether to get the Swamp Juice or the Freezin' Fog. And I'd love to check out that new Fire & Rescue training stuff. Heck, even the Fast Dissipating has its applications... I wish Froggy's sold a sampler. I bet they'd sell enough of them to make it worth their while.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Revenant said:


> The idea behind the chiller DL is not just to make the fog thick but heavy enough to stay close to the ground when it exits... I don't think just giving it extra expansion room like that would cool it off nearly enough to make it hug the ground. I haven't done a lot of this but I think you really need to get that fog as cool as possible for ground fog.
> 
> I still can't decide whether to get the Swamp Juice or the Freezin' Fog. And I'd love to check out that new Fire & Rescue training stuff. Heck, even the Fast Dissipating has its applications... I wish Froggy's sold a sampler. I bet they'd sell enough of them to make it worth their while.


I use vortex type chillers i built for that very reason,but was more commenting along the lines of the main of this post video of someone using just a long capped pipe & claims it did the same without icing it.I see Otaku was testing that out,Thought of another possibility to go with that line of thinking to test.
Interesting to see Otaku's results of putting that vid to the test.
& Froggy's fog rules !!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I ordered a case of the Freezin' Fog and it should be here any day now. I don't have a real good camera, but I'll post some vid of it in action vs the cheapo spirit stuff I have.

At what temp does the Fog juice turn back into a liquid? Can you cool the fog off to much?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's a short vid of the perf tube with a Chauvet 1250 fogger. I placed a dry towel over the first couple of feet of the tube to minimize the hot fog coming out. It worked kinda OK IMO, but I think it would be better as a distribution method than the primary chiller. After thinking about it, I think I'll feed the chilled fog (ice chest design) into the perf pipe via a "T" connection and run the perf pipe along the edge of the graveyard. I'll keep the frozen water bottles in the pipe, too. I'll say one more thing about the Swamp Juice - that stuff has an amazing hang time. Of course, there was no breeze inside my garage, but even after opening the doors to clear the fog it hung around for a long time.

Fog test with 4" pipe video by Otaku1031 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid73.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/Otaku1031/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i231/Otaku1031/MOV06501


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks fine to me! Have you tried it with a longer tube?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I bought some of that tubing a couple years ago without realizing it had holes in it (oops). I turned on my fogger and fog pours out everywhere instead of the single point I planned. Thanks to a roll of black duct tape I was able to turn it into non-perferated pipe.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

could you use a long tube with small tubes inserted upright along the length..burying the long tube and just have the smaller uprights ground level..
Does size of tube matter? do you have to use the frozen bottles for the heaviness of fog.
would a low outside temp work just as good with out the frozen bottles?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

To get the fog to stay low, it has to start out colder than the ambient air. A low ambient temp will limit the rise of the hot fog while the temp's are equilibrating, but the cooled fog will not subsequently fall to the ground. A larger tube I.D. allows the hot fog to expand before it starts the cooling process. Part of what we see as fog is the vaporized glycol, the rest is condensing water (actual fog). Without the ability to expand, that moisture condensation won't happen and the fog will be significantly less dense. As I mentioned, I think my best use for the perf pipe is for the distribution of the chilled fog. Run it through an ice chest chiller first, then use the perf pipe to spread it out along the side of the yard display. There's definitely enough fog coming out of the perfs to be able to use a "T" connector and send the fog in two directions. Keeping the frozen bottles in the pipe would be a bonus.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks Otaku


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

But those bottles will more than likely be the only ones you'll have all night... switching those would be a lot more trouble than adding ice to a chiller chest. You'll probably lose the benefit of those secondary coolers as the night goes on and they melt... but then again that would be later when it's darker outside and your haunt lighting takes over. Fog effects take on a different creep factor under darkness and haunt lighting and (IMO at least) don't have to be as "perfect" to give a really good effect.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Agreed on the problem of changing the bottles. I think they'd last quite a while considering that the fog is already cold from passing through the ice chest chiller. And as you said, if they do completely melt, it will be darker and a little bit of rise in the fog will add to the creepiness of the display.


----------



## HauntedAcresManor (Aug 13, 2008)

Otaku said:


> Here's a short vid of the perf tube with a Chauvet 1250 fogger. I placed a dry towel over the first couple of feet of the tube to minimize the hot fog coming out. It worked kinda OK IMO, but I think it would be better as a distribution method than the primary chiller. After thinking about it, I think I'll feed the chilled fog (ice chest design) into the perf pipe via a "T" connection and run the perf pipe along the edge of the graveyard. I'll keep the frozen water bottles in the pipe, too. I'll say one more thing about the Swamp Juice - that stuff has an amazing hang time. Of course, there was no breeze inside my garage, but even after opening the doors to clear the fog it hung around for a long time.
> 
> could you pm me please, with like a step for step on how you created this design? please and thank you. great job!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Just curious, has anyone tried using PCV pipe with holes drilled in them?

Thinking of making a sort of grid pattern from PCV pipe (not unlike how a 
sprinkler system is set up in your yard).

If there was a chiller at the beginning end connected directly into the grid
that would have no end as it would be a closed loop system save for the 
holes drilled into the PCV pipe...

Wonder if a soaker hose might work as well...

Hmmm...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Moon Dog said:


> Just curious, has anyone tried using PCV pipe with holes drilled in them?


MD, I was thinking the same thing. Last year I had only a 400w fogger with the cheap-ass Gemmy juice which ran through an ice chest cooler. The fog dig hang but ended up pooling in a little 3-4' area and not dispersing through the rest of the yard.

This year I'm upgrading to two 1000w foggers with Froggy's Freezin Juice in hopes to alleviate the pooling issues but I'm not sure if thats gonna be enough. With that in mind I have been considering piping it through maybe 1" pipe similar to what you were talking about.

-TM


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I got me some this year.I am glad to hear it is good.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey all the other forum http://www.Halloween forum.com/halloween-props/68806-i-want.html was talking of a new fogger and I ran across some web pages that we were reverse engineering for ideas of haunt effects have a look at these and the video.
http://www.smokemachines.net/buy-self-contained-heavy-fog-generator.shtml
this one has a video
http://www.smokemachines.net/buy-le-maitre-freezefog-pro.shtml

maybe some ideas here.


----------



## SpookySteve (Jul 30, 2008)

I used the black perforated pipe last year and placed it under the fake dock sections in our Haunted Swamp. I lloked really cool rolling out from under the dock, especially when we lit it with a gren texture projector. I will try and post some pics later.


----------

